# I'm from the United States



## Dario de Kansas

I'm from the United States.

Soy de Estados Unidos o Soy de *los* Estados Unidos?


----------



## G a

The second is more correct.


----------



## Idiomático

Ambos son muy usados, pero el nombre oficial del país es Estados Unidos de América, no _los_ Estados Unidos de América.


----------



## gotitadeleche

"Soy de los Estados Unidos" is what I learned in school  maaaany years ago, but I think that nowadays it is more commonly used without the "los."


----------



## G a

Idiomático said:


> Ambos son muy usados, pero el nombre oficial del país es Estados Unidos de América, no _los_ Estados Unidos de América.



Idiomàtico: By that argument, every Frenchman would introduce himself saying, "Je viens de France." _La_ France may not be its official name, any more than _la _Colombie would be for Colombia, but it's correct in that language, and incorrect the other way. No?


----------



## Juan Nadie

G a: By that argument, we would say "Soy de la España". Spanish is not French.
Una cosa es que se acepte, otra son las excepciones...
Como dice Idiomático...


> Ambos son muy usados, pero el nombre oficial del país es Estados Unidos de América, no _los_ Estados Unidos de América.


----------



## Cubanboy

dario de kansas said:


> i'm from the united states.
> 
> Soy de estados unidos o *Soy de los Estados Unidos*


----------



## aiRlia

Juan Nadie is right, in Spanish we rarely use the article before the name of a country.
The United States may be an exception, but to me it sounds more natural: Soy de Estados Unidos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Se emplea tanto con artículo como sin artículo. No sé por qué rechazar lo desconocido o inusual para uno.

De la RAE.



> E*stados Unidos*. 1. Nombre abreviado que se usa corrientemente para referirse al país de América del Norte cuyo nombre oficial es Estados Unidos de América. *Puede usarse con artículo o sin él*. Si se usa precedido de artículo, el verbo va en plural: «Los Estados Unidos han pedido a Francia que aplace su decisión» (Vanguardia [Esp.] 2.9.95). Si se emplea sin artículo, el verbo va en singular: «Estados Unidos está preparado para abrir negociaciones»


----------



## turi

A fin de cuentas en inglés suelen decir "I am from *the* United States" ¿no?


----------



## Martintxo

turissa said:


> A fin de cuentas en inglés suelen decir "I am from *the* United States" ¿no?


 
También dicen "I am from France" y en francés se dice "je suis de *la* France"


----------



## Jacobtm

Yo prefiero "Soy de Estados Unidos". A mi, "Estados Unidos" es un país, y "los Estados Unidos" son los 50 estados, y yo vengo de Nueva York, no de todos los 50 estados.

Aunque se puede decir "Soy de los Estados Unidos" sin problemas gramaticales, problemas se presentan cuando se habla del país en otras formas. 

Por nuestra historia, se puede decir que "Barack Obama es el presidente de los Estados Unidos," porque Obama es el presidente de todos los estados. Pero nadie diría "Mis amigos es el más alto en el pueblo," y igual no se debería decir "*Los* Estados Unidos *es el* país más poblado en los Américas."


----------



## aiRlia

Estoy de acuerdo con la observación de Jacobtm.


----------



## Liv_Kristine

Yo diría "Soy de Estados Unidos". De hecho, las veces que he escuchado a alguien decir "Soy de los Estados Unidos", eran personas extranjeras, por lo general de habla inglesa...quizá sea una costumbre de poner el artículo en su propio idioma, no lo sé! Pero tampoco me suena mal la otra opción.


----------



## Liv_Kristine

Muy de acuerdo con Jacobtm también


----------



## charles24

El nombre del pais es *The* United States( of America) = *Los* Estados Unidos.

Soy de Estados Unidos = I am from United States (of America)

Soy de *Los* Estados Unidos  = I am from *The* United States (of America)


Lo correcto no tiene nada que ver con la gramática. Solo tiene que ver con el nombre correcto. Un nombre y la gramática son cosas diferentes.


----------



## dexterciyo

charles24 said:


> Soy de *Los* Estados Unidos



En español _los_ va en minúscula, no pertenece al nombre del país.

Yo soy de *los* *Estados Unidos de América*.


----------



## aiRlia

Como ya se ha dicho, el nombre de Estados Unidos de América -sin el artículo- también está aceptado por la RAE.
  Lo que algunos castellano parlantes estamos comentando es que suena más natural así, pese a que con el artículo también sea correcto, ya que la RAE admite el nombre de las dos maneras.
  No recomiendo justificar el uso o no del artículo según una traducción literal ya que a menudo nos puede llevar a error.


----------



## Jacobtm

charles24 said:


> Lo correcto no tiene nada que ver con la gramática. Solo tiene que ver con el nombre correcto. Un nombre y la gramática son cosas diferentes.



Charles, lo correcto sí se relata mucho a la gramática y con la historia.

Cuando nuestro país empezó, era de verdad un conjunto de 13 Estados que había unido. En el inicio, los Estados Unidos fueron, porque la independencia de todos los estados era muy fuerte. Durante el curso de la historia de nuestro país, los estados individuales han perdido mucho de su propio poder, y el poder real ahora es en el gobierno federal. Ahora, no somos de verdad 50 estados independientes que son unidos, pero un sólo país con 50 provincias que tienen.

En el pasado, de hecho, era común decir algo como "The United States of America, in Congress assembled, *have* declared war on the British Empire." Pero ahora, claro que sí se diría que "The United States of America *has* declared war."

Si quieres decir que "Los Estados Unidos han declarado algo" sería bien, pero se debe dar cuenta a si una palabra es plural o singular, y se debe dar cuenta que los países, por la mayoría, son singulares, no plurales.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

aiRlia said:


> Juan Nadie is right, in Spanish we rarely use the article before the name of a country.
> The United States may be an exception, but to me it sounds more natural: Soy de Estados Unidos.



Soy de la República Popular China, como voy a la R.P.Ch.
Soy de China, como voy a China.

Y así en  casos similares: 'de la República Federal Alemana, o de Alemania', 'de la Comunidad (Autónoma) Valenciana' o de Valencia'.
Y otros que no lo son: Soy de la Columbia Británica, de la Guayana Holandesa, de la Antártida, las Antillas Holandesas, la Ciudad del Vaticano o del Vaticano. En estos resulta me suena raro prescindir del artículo.  

¿Que pasa con un ciudadano de (los) Estados Unidos, que es o vive en el Estado de Illinois o es de o vive en Illinois?

A mi juicio volvemos a estar en uno de esos frecuentes casos en que no hay una respuesta indubitada, y que dan lugar a una discusión inacabable.

Creo que la única  forma de evitarlo es que cada uno elija utilizar o no el artículo, y deje la misma libertad a los demás.


----------



## dexterciyo

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Soy de la República Popular China, como voy a la R.P.Ch.
> Soy de China, como voy a China.
> 
> Y así en  casos similares: 'de la República Federal Alemana, o de Alemania', 'de la Comunidad (Autónoma) Valenciana' o de Valencia'.
> Y otros que no lo son: Soy de la Columbia Británica, de la Guayana Holandesa, de la Antártida, las Antillas Holandesas, la Ciudad del Vaticano o del Vaticano. En estos resulta me suena raro prescindir del artículo.
> 
> ¿Que pasa con un ciudadano de (los) Estados Unidos, que es o vive en el Estado de Illinois o es de o vive en Illinois?
> 
> A mi juicio volvemos a estar en uno de esos frecuentes casos en que no hay una respuesta indubitada, y que dan lugar a una discusión inacabable.
> 
> *Creo que la única  forma de evitarlo es que cada uno elija utilizar o no el artículo, y deje la misma libertad a los demás*.



Muy sensato.


----------



## charles24

dexterciyo said:


> En español _los_ va en minúscula, no pertenece al nombre del país.
> 
> Yo soy de *los* *Estados Unidos de América*.


 
Te entiendo pero el articulo en lugares como la India, la Havana, la Florida es diferente que el articulo en los Estados Unidos. 

Se escribe *Los* Van Van or *los* Van Van? ¿Se escribe *Los* Tigres del Norte o *los* Tigres del Norte?


----------



## bailarín

I'm from *the* (United) States.

Así, diría: Soy de *los* Estados Unidos.


----------



## Jacobtm

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Que pasa con un ciudadano de (los) Estados Unidos, que es o vive en el Estado de Illinois o es de o vive en Illinois?


Cuando Mexicanos me pide "¿De donde vienes?" por lo general digo que "Soy de Nueva York," porque mi estado es bien conocido por todos lados. Si Nueva York no fuera tan conocido, yo diría "Soy de Nueva York, de Estados Unidos." ¿Tiene sentido?


----------



## bailarín

Jacobtm said:


> Cuando Mexicanos me pide "¿De donde vienes?" por lo general digo que "Soy de Nueva York," porque mi estado es bien conocido por todos lados. Si Nueva York no fuera tan conocido, yo diría "Soy de Nueva York, de Estados Unidos." ¿Tiene sentido?



Lo secundo. Yo suelo decir "Soy de Hawai" en vez de "Soy de los EE.UU." aún si estoy en otro país. Cuestión de gustos, supongo.


----------



## Deidelia.

Jacobtm said:


> Cuando Mexicanos me pide "¿De donde vienes?" por lo general digo que "Soy de Nueva York," porque mi estado es bien conocido por todos lados. Si Nueva York no fuera tan conocido, yo diría *"Soy de Nueva York, de Estados Unidos*." ¿Tiene sentido?


 
No se necesita el 'de'.
También puedes decir 'Soy de Estados *U*nidos, *del* estado de Nueva York'.


D


----------



## G a

So, both usages appear to be acceptable.

Just wanted to comment on this:


Jacobtm said:


> Charles, lo correcto sí se relata mucho a la gramática y con la historia.
> 
> Cuando nuestro país empezó, era de verdad un conjunto de 13 Estados que había unido. En el inicio, los Estados Unidos fueron, porque la independencia de todos los estados era muy fuerte. Durante el curso de la historia de nuestro país, los estados individuales han perdido mucho de su propio poder, y el poder real ahora es en el gobierno federal. Ahora, no somos de verdad 50 estados independientes que son unidos, pero un sólo país con 50 provincias que tienen.
> 
> En el pasado, de hecho, era común decir algo como "The United States of America, in Congress assembled, *have* declared war on the British Empire." Pero ahora, claro que sí se diría que "The United States of America *has* declared war."



This small grammatical change is a reflection of the political shift the nation has undergone; Federalism is winning over states' rights, more and more. That's why I'm very careful to speak of the States as a collection, not as an individual country.

Edit: Not denying that it is one country, of course.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Deidelia. said:


> No se necesita el 'de'.
> También puedes decir 'Soy de Estados *(los) U*nidos, *del* estado de Nueva York'.
> 
> 
> D



Yo diría 'Soy de Nueva York, Estados Unidos', o dado que Nueva York es una urbe universalmente conocida, sencillamente 'Soy de Nueva York'.

Añado una pregunta ¿ '... del estado de Nueva York' o '... del Estado de Nueva York'?


----------



## Idiomático

G a said:


> Idiomàtico: By that argument, every Frenchman would introduce himself saying, "Je viens de France." _La_ France may not be its official name, any more than _la _Colombie would be for Colombia, but it's correct in that language, and incorrect the other way. No?


 
Argument?  I have no argument.  I said that both Estados Unidos and los Estados Unidos are common in Spanish.  Nonetheless, in all official documents drafted in Spanish, such as international treaties and agreements, the country is referred to as Estados Unidos, never as_ los_ Estados Unidos.

But the answer to your question is "no".  Native French people do not normally say "Je viens de _la_ France;" they say "Je viens de France, Je suis de France, Je vais en Colombie, Il est revenu d'Allemagne."  They also normally say "J'aime _la_ France, Je suis parti pour _la_ Colombie, Ils n'aimement pas _l_'Allemagne".  That's the French language, it has nothing to do with the official name of the country.


----------



## Deidelia.

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Yo diría 'Soy de Nueva York, Estados Unidos', o dado que Nueva York es una urbe universalmente conocida, sencillamente 'Soy de Nueva York'.
> 
> Añado una pregunta ¿ '... del estado de Nueva York' o '... del Estado de Nueva York'?


 
Se supone que para evitar confusiones entre el _estado _y la _ciudad_ de Nueva York, se suele poner con mayúscula 'Estado de Nueva York'.
Sin embargo, yo no entiendo el porqué de tal confusión si detallamos _estado_ o _ciudad _antes de Nueva York.
Para mí es 'estado', así, en minúscula.


----------



## G a

@Idiomàtico: I see your point. My French is just good enough to read with some understanding, so my mistake.


----------



## turi

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Yo diría 'Soy de Nueva York, Estados Unidos', o dado que Nueva York es una urbe universalmente conocida, sencillamente 'Soy de Nueva York'.
> 
> Añado una pregunta ¿ '... del estado de Nueva York' o '... del Estado de Nueva York'?



¿o de el estado de Nueva York?  no hay dos sin tres...


----------



## G a

@Juan Nadie: Pero el castellano todavìa usa, o al menos reconoce el uso de, los artìculos para ciertos paìses; la China, por ejemplo. Y si no me engaña la memoria, tambièn he oìdo decir o visto por escrito, de vez en cuando, "el Japòn, el Brazil." ¿No es asì?


----------



## MHCKA

Del Panhispánico de Dudas.

Uso de las mayúculas:

*4.4.* Los sobrenombres, apodos y seudónimos: _Manuel Benítez, el Cordobés; José Nemesio, alias el Chino; Alfonso X el Sabio; el Libertador; el Greco; el Pobrecito Hablador_ (seudónimo del escritor Mariano José de Larra). El artículo que antecede a los seudónimos, apodos y sobrenombres, tanto si estos acompañan al nombre propio como si lo sustituyen, debe escribirse con minúscula: _Ayer el Cordobés realizó una estupenda faena; _por lo tanto, si el artículo va precedido de las preposiciones_ a_ o _de, _forma con ellas las contracciones _al_ (→</SPAN> al) y _del _(→</SPAN> del): _Me gusta mucho este cuadro del Greco _(no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_de El Greco_);_ El pueblo llano adoraba al Tempranillo _(no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_a El Tempranillo_).

*4.7.* Los nombres propios geográficos (continentes, países, ciudades, comarcas, mares, ríos, etc.): _América, África, Italia, Canadá, Toledo, Lima, las Alpujarras, la Rioja_ (comarca), _la Mancha_ (comarca), _el Adriático, el Mediterráneo, el Orinoco, el Ebro, los Andes, el Himalaya. _Como se ve en los ejemplos, determinados nombres propios geográficos van necesariamente acompañados de artículo, como ocurre con las comarcas, los mares, los ríos y las montañas. En otros casos, como ocurre con determinados países, el uso del artículo es opcional: _Perú _o_ el Perú_ (→</SPAN> el, 5). El artículo, en todos estos casos, debe escribirse con minúscula, porque no forma parte del nombre propio. Pero cuando el nombre oficial de un país, una comunidad autónoma, una provincia o una ciudad lleve incorporado el artículo, este debe escribirse con mayúscula: _El Salvador, La Rioja_ (comunidad autónoma), _Castilla-La Mancha _(comunidad autónoma), _La Pampa__, La Habana, Las Palmas_. Cuando el artículo forma parte del nombre propio no se realiza en la escritura la amalgama con las preposiciones _de_ o _a: Mi padre acaba de regresar de El Cairo_ (no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_del Cairo_); _Este verano iremos a El Salvador_ (no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_al Salvador_).


----------



## Juan Nadie

G a said:


> @Juan Nadie: Pero el castellano todavìa usa, o al menos reconoce el uso de, los artìculos para ciertos paìses; la China, por ejemplo. Y si no me engaña la memoria, tambièn he oìdo decir o visto por escrito, de vez en cuando, "el Japòn, el Brasil." ¿No es asì?


Hay quien lo usa, hay quien no. Algunos prefieren poner artículo a ciertos países, otros lo evitan. No todos los países llevan artículo optativo (Noruega, por ejemplo).
Mi impresión es que en España se utiliza menos el uso optativo de los artículos antecediendo el nombre del país en comparación con Hispanoamérica.


----------



## aztlaniano

Soy de USA (pronounced oosah). Se _usa_ sin artículo siempre.


----------



## charles24

Idiomático said:


> Argument?  I have no argument.  I said that both Estados Unidos and los Estados Unidos are common in Spanish.  *Nonetheless, in all official documents drafted in Spanish, such as international treaties and agreements, the country is referred to as Estados Unidos, never as los
> Estados Unidos.*



That exactly is the point and that is because spanish speakers are getting confused about the use of the article here and taking it off since it might not make sense to them.  The article is part of the name but spanish people interprete it in their own way which is also okay.  e,g The city of Florida in spanish is called la Florida.  Spanish people will say, _" Voy a la Florida"_ but in english we never say, "_I am going to the Florida_" because to us it does not make sense since the article does not refer to anything. 


The difference is that the article in the United States refers to the states.  It is the same as the article in the Dominican Republic.  It refers to the republic.  Soy de la Republica Dominicana = I am from the Dominican Republic.  Soy de Republica Dominicana   I am from Dominican Republic .    This is different from the use of the article in la Florida or la Havana or la India which does not refer to anything and as such does not make any sense to english speakers.  We do not say " _I am going to the Florida_" or "_I am going to the India_" or "_I am going to the Havana_".


----------



## gengo

Dario, para evitar tantos problemas, te recomiendo que digas "Soy estadounidense."  

Gengo, de Estados Unidos


----------



## aztlaniano

gengo said:


> Dario, para evitar tantos problemas, te recomiendo que digas "Soy estadounidense."


If it's for LatAm, you could save five syllables by saying: "Soy gringo".


----------



## frogul

Just lie and say you're from Canada so people will be nicer to you.

(Just kidding, I would say it without the article, although with my own country I'd say "Soy *del* Reino Unido"... "Soy de Reino Unido" sounds a bit strange?).


----------



## aztlaniano

frogul said:


> Just lie and say you're from Canada so people will be nicer to you.


This is a good option (and _Canada_ is only three syllables), but it doesn't resolve the doubt about the article, since Canada, also, swings both ways, with and without.
My preferences are: *de* Estados Unidos but *del* Canadá. (And definitely *del* Reino Unido.)
Another possibilty: _soy norteamericano_. This has the advantage of ambiguity, since you _might_ be Canadian, so people might be nicer to you.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

charles24 said:


> That exactly is the point and that is because spanish speakers are getting confused about the use of the article here and taking it off since it might not make sense to them.  The article is part of the name but spanish people interprete it in their own way which is also okay.  e,g The city of Florida in spanish is called la Florida.  Spanish people will say, _" Voy a la Florida"_ but in english we never say, "_I am going to the Florida_" because to us it does not make sense since the article does not refer to anything.
> 
> 
> The difference is that the article in the United States refers to the states.  It is the same as the article in the Dominican Republic.  It refers to the republic.  Soy de la Republica Dominicana = I am from the Dominican Republic.  Soy de Republica Dominicana   I am from Dominican Republic .    This is different from the use of the article in la Florida or la Havana or la India which does not refer to anything and as such does not make any sense to english speakers.  We do not say " _I am going to the Florida_" or "_I am going to the India_" or "_I am going to the Havana_".




En lengua española:
A) Creo que no es usual decir 'la Florida' para referirse a ese estado, aunque sí 'la India'.
B) En cuanto a la capital de la República de Cuba, o de Cuba, 
el nombre oficial es La Habana; el articulo forma parte del nombre, y debe utilizarse en el lenguaje hablado y escribirse con mayúscula.   
MHCKA ha transcrito en el post #34 un párrafo del DPD que deja claro este punto B.
Ahora bien, esto es en español. Es decir, no obsta para  que en inglés se diga Florida, India y Habana o incluso Havana, como se hacía en 1940 ó 1950. 
También decimos en español Nueva York, aunque el nombre oficial sea New York.


----------



## Juan Nadie

frogul said:


> Just lie and say you're from Canada so people will be nicer to you.
> 
> (Just kidding, I would say it without the article, although with my own country I'd say "Soy *del* Reino Unido"... "Soy de Reino Unido" sounds a bit strange?).




Well, you say "el Reino ...", the same that you should say "la República ...", or "el Principado ...", so yes, it sounds strange when you say this kind of names without the article.
If you say "Soy de la Gran Bretaña" or "Soy de Gran Bretaña", the first could be understood as "I am from the big Britain" and the second as "I am from Great Britain"


----------



## alacant

frogul said:


> Just lie and say you're from Canada so people will be nicer to you.
> 
> (Just kidding, I would say it without the article, although with my own country I'd say "Soy *del* Reino Unido"... "Soy de Reino Unido" sounds a bit strange?).


 
Are you sure? Wouldn't you say "Soy de Inglaterra".

Of course in Spain, one could say "Soy güiri" and then people will be nice to you because they assume that you have lots of money.

Saludos, ala


----------



## frogul

aztlaniano said:


> This is a good option (and _Canada_ is only three syllables), but it doesn't resolve the doubt about the article, since Canada, also, swings both ways, with and without.
> My preferences are: *de* Estados Unidos but *del* Canadá. (And definitely *del* Reino Unido.)
> Another possibilty: _soy norteamericano_. This has the advantage of ambiguity, since you _might_ be Canadian, so people might be nicer to you.


Ah, I didn't know you could use the article with Canada too, but "norteamericano" seems a good option to me. I actual prefer saying I'm from "el Reino Unido" also due to some possible ambiguity... I could be one of those happy-go-lucky Celtic types instead of a cold-hearted, phlegmatic Anglo-Saxon. 



alacant said:


> Are you sure? Wouldn't you say "Soy de Inglaterra".


See above. 


alacant said:


> Of course in Spain, one could say "Soy güiri" and then people will be nice to you because they assume that you have lots of money.


Although not if you're wearing union-jack shorts and guzzling down cheap lager. 


Juan Nadie said:


> Well, you say "el Reino ...", the same that you should say "la República ...", or "el Principado ...", so yes, it sounds strange when you say this kind of names without the article.
> If you say "Soy de la Gran Bretaña" or "Soy de Gran Bretaña", the first could be understood as "I am from the big Britain" and the second as "I am from Great Britain"


Cheers for the explanation.


----------



## juandiego

Liv_Kristine said:


> Yo diría "Soy de Estados Unidos". De hecho, las veces que he escuchado a alguien decir "Soy de los Estados Unidos", eran personas extranjeras, por lo general de habla inglesa...



Funniest post of the year, Liv_Kristine.

Me too, I can't agree more.


----------



## abishebi

El uso de los artículos para los países se da mucho en Latinoamérica a excepción de México, ya que he escuchado a extranjeros decir: _Soy del Perú, la Argentina, el Ecuador_, etc. incluyendo así a EUA. _Soy de los Estados Unidos_. Ya que los estadounidenses aprenden español latinoamericano según me han comentado, que es el español estándar y no español de Castilla.

Además estoy de acuerdo con muchas de las publicaciones de arriba, en el hecho que EUA ya como confederación se llama Estados Unidos de América, sin el artículo _Los._


----------



## mirx

abishebi said:


> El uso de los artículos para los países se da mucho en Latinoamérica a excepción de México



Yo más bien creo que los únicos países que usan el artículo son Argentina y Perú, al resto hasta nos suena raro. De ahí que la mayoría prefiramos "soy de Estados Unidos" a "soy de *los *Estados Unidos".


----------



## Deidelia.

mirx said:


> Yo más bien creo que los únicos países que usan el artículo son Argentina y Perú, al resto hasta nos suena raro. De ahí que la mayoría prefiramos "soy de Estados Unidos" a "soy de *los *Estados Unidos".


 
Sí. Y he notado que quien aprende español influenciado por los usos mexicanos, dice 'Soy de Estados Unidos' y también 'Soy estadounidense'.


D


----------



## Forero

Idiomático said:


> ... Ils n'aimement pas _l_'Allemagne". ...


Estados Unidos de América, Estados Unidos Mexicanos, Estados Unidos do Brasil. ¿Cuáles serán los Estados Unidos?

[Se dice que será mejor en las Hunduras que en los que Estamos Hundidos. ]


----------



## Moritzchen

mirx said:


> Yo más bien creo que los únicos países que usan el artículo son Argentina y Perú, al resto hasta nos suena raro...


También el Uruguay, el Brasil (cuyo nombre oficial es República Federativa del Brasil), la China, el Japón, la India, el Congo y el Paraguay. Me parece haber oído el Portugal en alguna oportunidad. En cuanto a* La* Habana, ese es el nombre de la ciudad.


----------



## Dario de Kansas

I never thought this would be a three-page thread.


----------



## Jacobtm

Una cosa más. 

Aquí en México, he oido muchos personas hablando de "Americanos" en contextos que son claramente de Estados Unidos, no todos los Norte y Sudamericanos. 

Aunque mucha gente dice que es egocentrico si nos llamamos como "Americanos", por lo menos en Cuernavaca, es muy común y nadie se quede confundido.


----------



## mirx

Moritzchen said:


> También el Uruguay, el Brasil (cuyo nombre oficial es República Federativa del Brasil), la China, el Japón, la India, el Congo y el Paraguay. Me parece haber oído el Portugal en alguna oportunidad. En cuanto a* La* Habana, ese es el nombre de la ciudad.



Me mal entendiste, quise decir que los habitantes de Argentina, Perú y quizá Uruguay son los que ponen el artículo antes de los países que enlistaste y de los suyos propios.

Por ejemplo, un mexicano no diría los países en la forma en que los mencionaste arriba, aunque por supuesto sea completamente admisible hacerlo, simplemente por aquí no nos suena bien. Los países ya son únicos por sí mismos y el ponerles el artículo nos resulta redundante, con la excepción de "_la _India", que si bien no confundimos con "una india", sí que nos puede venir a la mente la imagen de una autóctona americana cuando lo que queremos visualizar es el país sudasiático.


----------



## gengo

> Aunque mucha gente dice que es egocentrico si nos llamamos como "Americanos", por lo menos en Cuernavaca, es muy común y nadie se quede confundido.



Jacobtm, concuerdo con lo que dices, pero es una cosa cuando lo dicen los mexicanos, y otra cuando lo decimos nosotros "americanos."  Mantengo que es mejor no usarlo, por si acaso.

Saludos


----------



## Moritzchen

mirx said:


> Me mal entendiste, quise decir que los habitantes de Argentina, Perú y quizá Uruguay son los que ponen el artículo antes de los países que enlistaste y de los suyos propios.
> 
> Por ejemplo, un mexicano no diría los países en la forma en que los mencionaste arriba, aunque por supuesto sea completamente admisible hacerlo, simplemente por aquí no nos suena bien. Los países ya son únicos por sí mismos y el ponerles el artículo nos resulta redundante, con la excepción de "_la _India", que si bien no confundimos con "una india", sí que nos puede venir a la mente la imagen de una autóctona americana cuando lo que queremos visualizar es el país sudasiático.


Quizás tú no lo digas y te suene mal a tí, pero estás hablando por 110.000.000 de mexicanos. El artículo ya es lo de menos. Arrogarse el derecho de hablar por tanta gente y por los demás hispanohablantes (como yo) que usan el artículo es un poco demasiado. Incluso para un forero tan respetado como tú.


----------



## mirx

Moritzchen said:


> Quizás tú no lo digas y te suene mal a tí, pero estás hablando por 110.000.000 de mexicanos. El artículo ya es lo de menos. Arrogarse el derecho de hablar por tanta gente y por los demás hispanohablantes (como yo) que usan el artículo es un poco demasiado. Incluso para un forero tan respetado como tú.



Con todo el respeto que me mereces, en México no es lo común y suena mal, si no mal sí raro. Hablo por la mayoría de los mexicanos, no por cada individuo que no estoy loco, como también puedo decir que los mexicanos decimos *güey*, usamos el verbo _*platicar*_, y decimos *no mames. *Sería muy cerrado creer que cada mexicano usa esas palabras, pero para nadie es un secreto que los mexicanos -en general- las usamos; el caso de los artículos no es diferente. Como ya aclaré, es perfectamente admisible y no tiene nada de censurable el usar el artículo, no imaginé que el expresar cómo funcionan -_en su mayoría_- las cosas en *mi *país pudiese llegar a molestar a nadie.

En fin, en México es: soy de Estados Unidos, Canadá, Perú, Argentina, Uruguay, China, etc.


----------



## G a

mirx said:


> En fin, en México es: soy de Estados Unidos, Canadá, Perú, Argentina, Uruguay, China, etc.



Advierte que cuando *mirx* muera, el mundo morirá con él. 

Siendo mexicano de toda la vida quisiera agregar que a mi no me parece _raro_ oír de la China, o del Brazil. Supongo que hay de mexicanos a mexicanos, y espero que mi español sea influído tanto por la literatura como por mis coetáneos. Un idioma que no es _backwards compatible_ no tiene mucho futuro...


----------



## G a

Otra observación: todavía oigo mucho el uso del artículo antes de un idioma: el inglés, el castellano, el sánscrito, el chino mandarín, etc.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

G a said:


> Otra observación: todavía oigo mucho el uso del artículo antes de un idioma: el inglés, el castellano, el sánscrito, el chino mandarín, etc.



Depende del uso:

El sánscrito es una lengua muerta.
La mayoría de nosotros habla español. 
Los periódicos de Francia se  publican en el francés.


----------



## G a

Cierto, pero me refiero a menciones donde el artículo podría usarse o no: 

_Los idiomas indígenas de México incluyen mixteco, zapoteco, y totonaca/el mixteco, el zapoteco, y el totonaca.
La mayoría de nosotros habla español/el español.
_
Claro que tienes razón: a veces es necesario el artículo, y a veces sería incorrecto.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

G a said:


> Cierto, pero me refiero a menciones donde el artículo podría usarse o no:
> 
> _Los idiomas indígenas de México incluyen mixteco, zapoteco, y totonaca/el mixteco, el zapoteco, y el totonaca.
> La mayoría de nosotros habla español/el español.
> _
> Claro que tienes razón: a veces es necesario el artículo, y a veces sería incorrecto.



Quizá no sea incorrecto, si mixteco, zapoteco, etc, se usan como sustantivos.
Pero aunque sea correcto, es muy feo.


----------

